# Big Brand Polo Shirts



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello!

It's Printsome again! Today we want to share with you one of our last custom t-shirt designs series!

We have already made some crazy t-shirts designs with Social Media, Start-up, marketing tools, countries, etc. 
This time we thought it would pretty cool to see how our *polo shirt designs could provoke a slightly different vibe from the giants*. So here we go, check them out!

Here are some of the results! Check them all here--> *http://printso.me/PoloBrands*


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

amazing i like it


----------

